# Max's NAMM 2014 Photo Dump



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2014)

Mesh and I dropped by NAMM again this year. We did a super quick walkthrough since we didn't have as much spare time as we did last year. I snapped a ton of photos, none of which are particularly beautiful. Here they are.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2014)

That's all she wrote, folks. Thanks for looking.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## ridner (Jan 24, 2014)

many thanks for sharing


----------



## themike (Jan 24, 2014)

Did you guys go give Vik shit? haha


----------



## vilk (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome! I'd love to go to one of these shows someday...

Why does jackson only make hockeystock for 7's


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2014)

Finally someone delivered some cool schecter pics! Thanks,I really needed that!And thatnls for the other too of course!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## EvA (Jan 24, 2014)

Holy balls, the burl on that Elric Bass


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 24, 2014)

Had my fingers crossed the whole time scrolling through for a caption saying "Look who we ran into" with a picture of you and Mehtab 

Awesome shots though! Thanks for sharing, man!


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2014)

JosephAOI said:


> Had my fingers crossed the whole time scrolling through for a caption saying "Look who we ran into" with a picture of you and Mehtab
> 
> Awesome shots though! Thanks for sharing, man!



Hahah. We did run into him and Zack. He was hiding from Vik.

(just ....ing with you, Mehtab, since I know you're reading this)


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2014)

First thanks for the pics 

Second how ....ing shady is Strictly 7? Can't complete customer orders, can't afford to give refunds, but can afford a ....ing booth at NAMM with at least 12 completed guitars in the photo you posted 

That may even pass Vik's exhibiting elq's guitar without his permission and then lying about emailing him to try to make arrangements to deliver it...


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 24, 2014)

I was hoping for some Vigier pics, and you delivered.
Also, i guess there was no new PGM from Ibanez?

Lastly, was there a price on that Charvel jake E Lee?

Thanks for putting up the pics!


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Second how ....ing shady is Strictly 7? Can't complete customer orders, can't afford to give refunds, but can afford a ....ing booth at NAMM



If I could like this more, I would. Same with Acacia.

Jim was sitting there ranting and raving about something or other while Mesh and I strolled by. Also, their guitars looked like they were cut out of styrofoam blocks and then cheaply painted. No bueno.


----------



## notabumblebee (Jan 24, 2014)

vilk said:


> Awesome! I'd love to go to one of these shows someday...
> 
> Why does jackson only make hockeystock for 7's [/QUO
> Misread


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2014)

theoctopus said:


> If I could like this more, I would. Same with Acacia.
> 
> Jim was sitting there ranting and raving about something or other while Mesh and I strolled by. Also, their guitars looked like they were cut out of styrofoam blocks and then cheaply painted. No bueno.



Well, Jim is good at ranting  

I was really sad to see Rhodes was exhibiting with Acacia since the guy that runs Rhodes seems to be an honest guy with some great products.


----------



## notabumblebee (Jan 24, 2014)

technomancer said:


> First thanks for the pics
> 
> Second how ....ing shady is Strictly 7? Can't complete customer orders, can't afford to give refunds, but can afford a ....ing booth at NAMM with at least 12 completed guitars in the photo you posted
> 
> That may even pass Vik's exhibiting elq's guitar without his permission and then lying about emailing him to try to make arrangements to deliver it...



I was in contact with Jim right before this whole fiasco about ordering a basic of the basic production Cobra 7. After a few back and forth emails and his "interview" process he says 

"sure, I'll do this build for you. We'll take you on as one of our artists." as if he was doing me a huge favor. I found that very unsettling on its own. Then saw his rant


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> Secondly... did anyone else cringe when they saw that hipster in the first few pics? How the shit does someone leave the house wearing that? I just don't get it, "dude you look like a complete moron".



I must have missed it in the slew of guitar photos from a guitar exhibition posted on a guitar forum where I come to get guitar news.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks man
Awesome pics dude.
Got some good ones of things I haven't seen any one else putting pics up of yet


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 24, 2014)

narad said:


> I must have missed it in the slew of guitar photos from a guitar exhibition posted on a guitar forum where I come to get guitar news.



It was so bad that it actually put my NAMM boner on pause. Then I went on to drool. 

I love that there's SO many pics of the Ibanez gear, I actually think I may just continue to play Ibanez for life, I have literally never played/owned a bad Ibanez guitar and they just keep pumping out amazing new models. 

Debating on what to buy from them next.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> It was so bad that it actually put my NAMM boner on pause. Then I went on to drool.



Don't get me wrong, I love hipster bashing as much as the next guy

...which isn't a lot because we're both non-judgemental people who would rather spend their time playing guitar than criticizing the clothing choices of strangers on the internet.


----------



## sessionswan (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks much for the pics! I quickly glanced at that first pic of the Andersons and thought they had half maple and half rosewood boards  Also, ESP Japan is just unreal. 

Prepare your wallets folks... thar be some tasty choices this year from just about everyone.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 24, 2014)

More win than I can handle


----------



## Watty (Jan 24, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> Secondly... did anyone else cringe when they saw that hipster in the first few pics? How the shit does someone leave the house wearing that? I just don't get it, "dude you look like a complete moron".



Dude....pretty sure that's Reinhold Bogner.

Edit: And yes, he's a bit eccentric.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2014)

Watty said:


> Dude....pretty sure that's Reinhold Bogner.
> 
> Edit: And yes, he's a bit eccentric.



Yeah was about to point out that that's one of the most respected amp designers in the business  That said he IS well known for his crazy wardrobe.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 24, 2014)

Dang, thanks for all the pics! 

This looks great...







As do both of the quilt top Jacksons on the bottom in this pic, so much hnnng.


----------



## Korbain (Jan 24, 2014)

Fuaarrrk so many nice guitars. I just want to cry because i don't couldn't afford a good lot of them lol Some crazy looking designs!

Ibanez line up looks amazing  The ESP section looked great as well...

*faints*


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 24, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> Secondly... did anyone else cringe when they saw that hipster in the first few pics? How the shit does someone leave the house wearing that? I just don't get it, "dude you look like a complete moron"



...it's his ....ing booth?

Edit: Didn't read all the way through, we already touched on that.


----------



## Zer01 (Jan 24, 2014)

That red & black swirl Strandberg is Per Nilsson's new guitar. That's soooome guitar.


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 24, 2014)

So I called the guys clothes ugly... who cares? Paul Gilbert is my favourite guitarist of all time, I have seen him wear some pretty hilarious shit and noted that he looked like a doorknob. Big deal? lol so I didn't know what the owner of Bogner looked like... I have failed the guitar gods forever...

Let's get back to talking about gear. For example, the boner that the PRS and Jackson pictures cause or the size of the 8 string Dean headstock being the size of a cedar shingle.

One thing I notice about the Ibanez booth is that Fredrik's new custom/sig model wasn't on display. They still had his other models out. You'd think they would want to capitalize on his popularity and get his new model out on display asap.


----------



## ramses (Jan 25, 2014)

technomancer said:


> First thanks for the pics
> 
> Second how ....ing shady is Strictly 7? Can't complete customer orders, can't afford to give refunds, but can afford a ....ing booth at NAMM with at least 12 completed guitars in the photo you posted
> 
> That may even pass Vik's exhibiting elq's guitar without his permission and then lying about emailing him to try to make arrangements to deliver it...



You forgot one thing: Can't complete "production" orders. There are many in this board still waiting for their production Strandberg's ordered back in 2012.


----------



## icos211 (Jan 25, 2014)

You brokeded my internets...


But seriously, DAMN. Thanks for all the pics. Would have liked to see more detail on the Wall-O-Schecters, but hey, beggars can't be choosers, and Schecter fanboys can't be given too much leash. We already have a thread that's converting more than the traditionalists are comfortable with 

Also, what was up with the random slabs of raw wood? Which booth was that at, and what exactly was the point? Couldn't make them into a guitar in time, but still wanted to show off that they indeed possessed figured maple?


----------



## ramses (Jan 25, 2014)

theoctopus said:


>




... back on topic. PRS's booth is simply out of this world!


----------



## lobotom (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the pics.

Alex


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 25, 2014)

ramses said:


> ... back on topic. PRS's booth is simply out of this world!



That purple one made me double and triple take.


----------



## jahosy (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 25, 2014)

Excellent photo blast!! Thanks, man - that was a great trip through NAMM!


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jan 25, 2014)

My boner now has a boner, how is this even possible?

so much tasty gear.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm Commander Shepard and this is my favourite thread of the Galaxy. 
Thanks so much for this!!!
*hugs tight OP*


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 25, 2014)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> My boner now has a boner, how is this even possible?
> 
> so much tasty gear.



And soon.....the boner hydra, brought to you by GAS


----------



## T40 (Jan 25, 2014)

Who makes the crazy angel, demon, has to be super uncomfortable to hold, guitars?


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 25, 2014)

You are a god for all of these wonderful pics.

The number of Ibanez ERGs makes me so happy!


----------



## jwade (Jan 25, 2014)

never given these guitars a second look before, but man...that quilt depth. fuhk me.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 25, 2014)

...Ibanez and Schecter ruined my pants! 

So many sexy new guitars


----------



## Ethenmar (Jan 25, 2014)

These things are not good for my heart&#8230; and wallet.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like it was an outstanding year for NAMM, but as usual Ibanez have stolen the show. Good old Ibanez!

Also, the whole 8 string thing really took off huh? I wonder if it will be as enduring as 7 strings.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jan 25, 2014)

Actually whimpering and lactating at Ibanez and Schecter and that ESP custom shop T-rex guitar is ....ing hilarious


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 25, 2014)

Those ESP customs....

Thanks for sharing all those pics, and thanks God for broadband.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 25, 2014)

I now have the urge to get together a rag-tag team of specialists including a demolitions expert, an Asian contortionist, and Brad Pitt, and make my own little visit to Namm.

Seriously, all that sexiness on one page should be illegal. SS.org doesn't have a high enough age limit for all that guitar porn.


----------



## fps (Jan 25, 2014)

So that's the new Petrucci model, crazy looking! Thanks for the photos, awesome collection!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2014)

ramses said:


> You forgot one thing: Can't complete "production" orders. There are many in this board still waiting for their production Strandberg's ordered back in 2012.



I figured those were included in "customer orders"



Dethyr said:


> That purple one made me double and triple take.



That pink to purple burst is insane 



T40 said:


> Who makes the crazy angel, demon, has to be super uncomfortable to hold, guitars?



ESP custom shop


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome bunch of pics ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 25, 2014)

Man, Deans and BC Riches are ....ing ugly


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 25, 2014)

For sheer beauty, PRS, Tom Anderson, and ESP Original/USA series are all winners for me. 

For excellent lineups of new guitars, Ibanez, ESP, and Schecter all came with full force. But I'd have to pick the ESP/E-II lineup as my favorite.


----------



## ramses (Jan 25, 2014)

s_k_mullins said:


> For sheer beauty, PRS, Tom Anderson, and ESP Original/USA series are all winners for me.
> 
> For excellent lineups of new guitars, Ibanez, ESP, and Schecter all came with full force. But I'd have to pick the ESP/E-II lineup as my favorite.



I wish Tom Anderson made 7's :-(


----------



## celticelk (Jan 25, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Man, Deans and BC Riches are ....ing ugly



And yet: Dean is the first major manufacturer with a fanned-fret ERG. I'm sort of surprised that I haven't seen that mentioned more frequently since the Cooley sigs were released.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 25, 2014)

ramses said:


> I wish Tom Anderson made 7's :-(



I thought they did. Or have they dropped them from the product line?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2014)

celticelk said:


> I thought they did. Or have they dropped them from the product line?



AFAIK you can still order them


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 25, 2014)

Some of my favorites from these pics...


Tom Anderson... Gorgeous finish and beautiful figuring in the wood, as always. 


jwade said:


>




A Kauer 7-string! Fvcking excellent IMO. 






Gorgeous PRS finishes... YES to all of these!










And seriously, I need more pics of this CS Fender Tele. Holy shit!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome thread, thanks so much for taking the time to snap and post the pics! 

Only disappointments to me were seeing Eric's finished guitar sitting in the ViK booth and the fact that after all the bullshit Strictly 7 has pulled in the last few years, especially recently with churning out ....ed up guitars and not delivering guitars to/refunding customers, that he has a booth at NAMM still. With all his whining about not having any money and times being so hard for himself and his business, it's clear he's a goddamn liar as those booths at NAMM cost THOUSANDS of dollars (sometimes in the double-digits depending on floor and size). Guess where all of the customer's money that he magically doesn't have to refund them has gone? Yep, you guessed it, he's advertising his brand at NAMM in an attempt to find more suckers to send him cash so he can keep going.  Despicable.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 25, 2014)

Man, that Kauer is sexy. Love to see that with a pair of covered BKPs.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 25, 2014)

WHAT.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 25, 2014)

Ever year at the PRS booth............


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 25, 2014)

yingmin said:


> WHAT.



Whoa. I didn't even notice that while I was there. I've known Trevor through his son Ryan for many, many years. Very cool that he got a sig guitar. He's an incredible musician (despite having written Owner of a Lonely Heart).


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 25, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Looks like it was an outstanding year for NAMM, but as usual Ibanez have stolen the show. Good old Ibanez!
> 
> Also, the whole 8 string thing really took off huh? I wonder if it will be as enduring as 7 strings.



7s have a ton of use because the bass range is matchable, 8s start to get a little out of matchable range but they still have a lot of use. When it gets to the 9+ strings I start to wonder if they will stay around or not. I guess we shall see.


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 25, 2014)

technomancer said:


> First thanks for the pics
> 
> Second how ....ing shady is Strictly 7? Can't complete customer orders, can't afford to give refunds, but can afford a ....ing booth at NAMM with at least 12 completed guitars in the photo you posted
> 
> That may even pass Vik's exhibiting elq's guitar without his permission and then lying about emailing him to try to make arrangements to deliver it...



I hate to agree but I do.

I feel bad for Jim, he is a legit NICE guy, I think he has a few problems. 1. he took on too many orders and never got caught up. 2. he is too nice to his staff and his staff are lazy, careless, under skilled and very slow, 3. He spends too much time on the phone and driving around by the sounds of it. He should be in the shop and have an assistant doing his grunt work or a secretary answering the phone but instead he has idiots building his guitars. 

I paid Jim a deposit for guitar, he was a really nice guy when I talked to him on the phone and via email so I agreed to buy one from him. I was told the wait time would be 8 months, I thought that was great but then the stories began, then I couldnt get him on the phone which is when my experience with his head shop goon began and that is when I asked for my money back because he made me very uncomfortable. 

A friend of mine went to NAMM and sent me pics of the S7 booth, the guitars look crappy and Jim looked defeated. Jim sent me an email about a year and a half ago saying that he was personally taking charge and redoing things from scratch so he could rebuild his name... looks like it hasn't happened.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 25, 2014)

yingmin said:


> WHAT.



That caught my eye when I looked through the pics, it is a serious piece of kit. I wish it had black hardware for the full stealth look though, but I'd still consider buying it.

I don't know what that sign is about though.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 25, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I don't know what that sign is about though.



What's the confusion?

The blue burst Parallaxe above the sign is the new Trevor Rabin sig model. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3889243-post44.html

Other than his time in Yes, I am not familiar with Trevor's work. But apparently he has composed music for a shitload of movies.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 26, 2014)

Shit is that fanned fret BC rich a production model? If it is then I know who is getting my money this year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2014)

Pics dead for me, can't see a fanned fret BC Rich. 

And it most likely ain't production. When BC Rich announced their new products, there wasn't a FF to be seen.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2014)

>



May I ask how is this 29 fretted model any different from




The headstock's the same too


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2014)

Zado said:


> May I ask how is this 29 fretted model any different from
> ...
> The headstock's the same too



It has two additional frets, as well as an ebony board, a true single coil in the neck, likely an alder body and a better neck heel.

It's really only the same in that it has a floyd and a "slanty" neck pickup. I'm not even sure if the Washburns have maple necks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2014)

Also, the 29-fret Washburn predates that ESP (and LTD) by almost 2 decades. 







And I'm betting ESP copied their headstock.


----------



## fps (Jan 26, 2014)

s_k_mullins said:


> Some of my favorites from these pics...
> 
> 
> Tom Anderson... Gorgeous finish and beautiful figuring in the wood, as always.
> ...



Who are Kauer, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jan 26, 2014)

fps said:


> Who are Kauer, if you don't mind me asking?



TGP'd


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2014)

fps said:


> Who are Kauer, if you don't mind me asking?





DISTORT6 said:


> TGP'd



Ha, yes - "I'll tell you when you're older."


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 26, 2014)

fps said:


> Who are Kauer, if you don't mind me asking?



Doug Kauer. He's a builder of pricey boutique guitars, based in California I think. i'm just a big fan of his designs. Many people here probably don't know or give a shit who he is, because he doesn't build 8-string RGs with BKPs 

Kauer Guitars
Tone Broker Guitars &#8211; Kauer Guitars


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 26, 2014)

s_k_mullins said:


> Doug Kauer. He's a builder of pricey boutique guitars, based in California I think. i'm just a big fan of his designs. Many people here probably don't know or give a shit who he is, because he doesn't build 8-string RGs with BKPs
> 
> Kauer Guitars
> Tone Broker Guitars  Kauer Guitars



Correct on all counts - to confirm, he is DEFINITELY located in California.


----------



## Metlupass2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 26, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> Correct on all counts - to confirm, he is DEFINITELY located in California.



Ah yes, I thought so.  I'd love to add a Kauer to the collection. I'm particularly fond of the Daylighters.


----------



## fps (Jan 26, 2014)

s_k_mullins said:


> Doug Kauer. He's a builder of pricey boutique guitars, based in California I think. i'm just a big fan of his designs. Many people here probably don't know or give a shit who he is, because he doesn't build 8-string RGs with BKPs
> 
> Kauer Guitars
> Tone Broker Guitars  Kauer Guitars



That 8 string looks sick! I'm guessing they're slightly lower output more organic sounding instruments. Cool stuff.


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 26, 2014)

fps said:


> That 8 string looks sick! I'm guessing they're slightly lower output more organic sounding instruments. Cool stuff.



Where do you see an 8 string?


----------



## fps (Jan 26, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> Where do you see an 8 string?



7 string, whatever, that thing is awesome


----------



## feraledge (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the photos!

Does anyone else see the GJ booth and think "I should buy that dude some lunch or something". Iconic luthier and the backing force behind so many awesome guitars and no one to lend him a hand on his display? Kind of sad.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 26, 2014)

feraledge said:


> Thanks for the photos!
> 
> Does anyone else see the GJ booth and think "I should buy that dude some lunch or something". Iconic luthier and the backing force behind so many awesome guitars and no one to lend him a hand on his display? Kind of sad.



I did  It does suck that he's sort of irrelevant these days. I've thought about ordering a GJ2, but they just don't generate enough excitement for the money. I think he would do better hooking up with an established brand than trying to go it alone.

I was also surprised to see S7 there. I do give him some credit for not giving up and trying to keep the ship going....despite the fact that is a sinking ship. Better than running away like BRJ.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2014)

> And I'm betting ESP copied their headstock.



So the most representative headstock ESP has ever had is supposed to be a ripoff? damm this is serious,I had no idea  thanks for clarifying mate!


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 26, 2014)

Unless I missed it, anyone snap some photos of Mayones? Those always make me....happy.


----------



## Repner (Jan 27, 2014)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Unless I missed it, anyone snap some photos of Mayones? Those always make me....happy.


Looks like they have a new model.


----------



## Malkav (Jan 27, 2014)

I find it attractive, that being said it's totally another RG clone, that being said I ....ing love RGs so IDGAF \/


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't personally like it,it just doesn't scream "MAYONES" like crazy.It's another RG with no mayo fanciness


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 27, 2014)

theoctopus said:


>



...more infos about this series??


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 27, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> I was also surprised to see S7 there. I do give him some credit for not giving up and trying to keep the ship going....despite the fact that is a sinking ship. Better than running away like BRJ.



.... except you realize that his being at NAMM costs thousands of dollars that he's basically stealing from his "customers" in order to put up a booth there, right?  Money which could/should have been given back to customers who have requested refunds due to him either not delivering at all after months and months or him delivering flawed guitars and telling them there was no issue with the guitar. Sorry, I hate to keep beating a dead horse but every time I see sympathy given to guys like this, I can't help but feel irked because the people who deserve sympathy (well, some do... guys who sent him money a month ago after all of this stuff has been going on for months/years now don't really get too much sympathy given the sheer volume of warnings posted all over the place, to be honest... ) are the customers that he's burned/continuing to burn, not him for stealing their cash and using it to self-promote his failing company.  

He's not really "trying to keep the ship going", he's trying to drum up business so he can continue doing what he's doing currently, and it's not even like he's "robbing Peter to pay Paul" because he's not taking new cash and refunding old customers, he's just taking the cash and then using it to pay for more advertising like going to NAMM.  

/rant

Sorry, again... just hate to see this idiot put up on a pedestal as if he's any different than guys like Sherman, BRJ etc. who took a ton of money and then didn't deliver to most of their customers, or the ones who did ended up with flawed instruments.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> .... except you realize that his being at NAMM costs thousands of dollars that he's basically stealing from his "customers" in order to put up a booth there, right?  Money which could/should have been given back to customers who have requested refunds due to him either not delivering at all after months and months or him delivering flawed guitars and telling them there was no issue with the guitar. Sorry, I hate to keep beating a dead horse but every time I see sympathy given to guys like this, I can't help but feel irked because the people who deserve sympathy (well, some do... guys who sent him money a month ago after all of this stuff has been going on for months/years now don't really get too much sympathy given the sheer volume of warnings posted all over the place, to be honest... ) are the customers that he's burned/continuing to burn, not him for stealing their cash and using it to self-promote his failing company.
> 
> He's not really "trying to keep the ship going", he's trying to drum up business so he can continue doing what he's doing currently, and it's not even like he's "robbing Peter to pay Paul" because he's not taking new cash and refunding old customers, he's just taking the cash and then using it to pay for more advertising like going to NAMM.
> 
> ...



Not to mention the 12 or more finished guitars he took to show / sell when he has literally dozens of customers waiting on orders for instruments they paid for.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 27, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> Long and truthful rant





technomancer said:


> Not to mention the 12 or more finished guitars he took to show / sell when he has literally dozens of customers waiting on orders for instruments they paid for.



Quote both of these for truth. 

Why do people still show support for this guy and his shady ass operation? Don't wish him luck or give him any credit, or say you're glad he's keeping S7G going, because that just means he'll likely do more of the same dishonest shit to other people who are crazy enough to give him money. 

In my 5.5 years here I've seen several small guitar operations pop up with a neat new product, make lofty promises that get everyone on SS all wet in their undies, and then basically shit the bed and screw people over with lost money or shitty guitars. And someone always speaks up to defend them because they're such "nice guys". 

Common sense isn't so common.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 27, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> ...more infos about this series??



Gibson "Double Diamond" series
Live from NAMM: Gibson Double Diamond Guitars

24K gold plating, and 1 carat of inlaid diamonds. So pricey as fvck I'm sure.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 27, 2014)

They're not even attractive.


----------



## Repner (Jan 27, 2014)

...oh.







...I see.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 27, 2014)

Repner said:


> ...oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bass? Or surfboard with strings?


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 27, 2014)

s_k_mullins said:


> Bass? Or surfboard with strings?



I guess you have to pay someone to turn the tuning keys because unless you're Shrek or Stretch Armstrong you ain't reaching those tuners.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 27, 2014)

Repner said:


> ...oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Neck dive" doesn't even start to cover it....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2014)

Neck freefall?


----------



## celticelk (Jan 27, 2014)

It's like an alligator with braces, or something.


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 27, 2014)

Repner said:


> ...oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ramses (Jan 27, 2014)

Repner said:


> ...oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is something I can see Michael Manring taking full advantage of; but, no-one else.


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 27, 2014)

ramses said:


> This is something I can see Michael Manring taking full advantage of; but, no-one else.








Challenge accepted...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2014)

^Would he even try to? I've never seen Victor play more than 5 strings.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 27, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Would he even try to? I've never seen Victor play more than 5 strings.



I don't think I've ever seen him play more than FOUR.


----------



## ramses (Jan 27, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> Challenge accepted...



Good comeback 

I love Wooten, he is a monster. However, I believe he is very happy with four strings!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2014)

yingmin said:


> I don't think I've ever seen him play more than FOUR.





ramses said:


> Good comeback
> 
> I love Wooten, he is a monster. However, I believe he is very happy with four strings!



I think he has a few 5-strings he plays once in a blue moon, but he seems at home with his 4-string Foderas.


----------



## imgarrett (Jan 27, 2014)

Dethyr said:


>



funny seeing a picture of Victor in here which reminded me that I ran into him on the escalator at NAMM. It was cool....


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 27, 2014)

Repner said:


> ...oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"... and you bitches said your 10lb Les Paul is 'too heavy'...? PFFFT!"


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 27, 2014)

That purple/pink burst PRS... awesome finish, but even better - a 24-fretter with a fixed bridge. BONER.



Zado said:


> May I ask how is this 29 fretted model any different from
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can reach the higher frets, for a start 

I really want that 7-string Parallaxe.



s_k_mullins said:


> Ah yes, I thought so.  I'd love to add a Kauer to the collection. I'm particularly fond of the Daylighters.



Me too - although he discontinued the Daylighter Jr, which was my favourite model.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 27, 2014)

I have so many boners right now.







Anyone know what ESP model this is?

Edit: They're called 'Mystique'.. but i'm going to call the pink one the boner inducer.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jan 27, 2014)

Repner said:


> ...oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet people still talking about how the new 9's are pointless and too much....


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 27, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> They're not even attractive.



The Explorer is.

Wouldn't want to do a pub gig with one though, would you?


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 27, 2014)

ramses said:


> Good comeback
> 
> I love Wooten, he is a monster. However, I believe he is very happy with four strings!



But I bet if you put that in his hands he would sure make use of that monster


----------



## yingmin (Jan 27, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> But I bet if you put that in his hands he would sure make use of that monster



I'd think the tripled strings don't lend themselves very well to the way he plays.


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2014)

Repner said:


> ...oh.


I can see Ibanez or Schecter approaching this kind of style for the next namm


----------



## dougk (Jan 28, 2014)

theoctopus said:


>



Max thank you so much for coming by (and the business!). I think Paul and I had arguably the most conservative 7 strings at NAMM but both of us were just floored with the response towards them! We had so many players try them out and people from SSO come up and ask about them!

Couldn't be happier! Honestly, this was the biggest NAMM show I remember in years (especially compared to last year). I think once I'm doing sleeping for the next week we'll be back at it!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 28, 2014)

dougk said:


> Max thank you so much for coming by (and the business!). I think Paul and I had arguably the most conservative 7 strings at NAMM but both of us were just floored with the response towards them! We had so many players try them out and people from SSO come up and ask about them!
> 
> Couldn't be happier! Honestly, this was the biggest NAMM show I remember in years (especially compared to last year). I think once I'm doing sleeping for the next week we'll be back at it!



Hello Mr. Kauer! I had no idea you were a member here. But we're very glad to have excellent builders such as yourself posting here. You do beautiful work!


----------



## dougk (Jan 28, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> Challenge accepted...



One of my favorite NAMM stories, a few years ago I was walking around at the Digitech booth was some guy demo'ing the some new bass pedal.. you could totally tell this guy was a guitar player but it was the best they had on hand.

And directly across the aisle signing autographs? Victor Fawking Wooten.

That poor guy! It would be like me trying to shoot baskets in front of Michael Jordan! 



> Hello Mr. Kauer! I had no idea you were a member here. But we're very glad to have excellent builders such as yourself posting here. You do beautiful work!



Yep, I'm here!! Been snooping around for a long time but finally joined fairly recently. Thank you so much for the kind words, I really appreciate them!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 28, 2014)

Repner said:


> ...oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"We call this model the Universe Ender. String tension calculations required the use of calculus, 9th dimensional physics and the invention of an entirely new form of math. Included with each is an informational video from the good folks at CERN as to why you _must never play it_."


----------



## guitarmadillo (Jan 28, 2014)

Is that some sort of octave tripled six string bass or am I imagining things


----------



## Xaios (Jan 28, 2014)

guitarmadillo said:


> Is that some sort of octave tripled six string bass or am I imagining things



8 string 3 course bass, 24 strings in all.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2014)

yingmin said:


> I don't think I've ever seen him play more than FOUR.



Try three...


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2014)

celticelk said:


> "Neck dive" doesn't even start to cover it....



Every time I read a negative review of a strap online, I'm going to think this is the instrument in question.


----------



## Aris_T (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for this Max!


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 29, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> ... did anyone else cringe when they saw that hipster in the first few pics? How the shit does someone leave the house wearing that? I just don't get it, "dude you look like a complete moron".



Do you know how hard it is to find yellow jeans? Really, try and find yellow jeans. Obviously custom shop jeans and high dollar. Wait time 1-2 years at least. That should have been your first clue that he is some important person


----------



## Stereordinary (Mar 27, 2014)

dougk said:


> I think Paul and I had arguably the most conservative 7 strings at NAMM but both of us were just floored with the response towards them!


Just saw this comment. You know, I kind of feel like our seven strings were not really all that conservative. Having looked through the pictures in this thread, I feel like just about every other ERG was more or less a super-Strat derivative. Ours were more like a single-cutaway, and a Jazzmaster-influenced design, making our stuff pretty unique.


----------



## dougk (Mar 27, 2014)

Stereordinary said:


> Just saw this comment. You know, I kind of feel like our seven strings were not really all that conservative. Having looked through the pictures in this thread, I feel like just about every other ERG was more or less a super-Strat derivative. Ours were more like a single-cutaway, and a Jazzmaster-influenced design, making our stuff pretty unique.



That's a damn good point.

OK, so we're on the leading edge


----------



## Eclipse (Mar 27, 2014)

Crazy pictures. But interesting!


----------



## georg_f (Mar 27, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> ...more infos about this series??



The Gibson "Double Diamond" series. With actual diamonds in the headstock. Those will be ridiculously expensive, I'm sure.


----------

